# Enneagram and Success With The Opposite Sex



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Waldeinsamkeit said:


> So that's my tritype.
> Hmm.
> Hmmmm.
> 
> ...


*Ennea-Hugs!!*

Noooo!


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

cudibloop said:


> Im guessing its a "why are you so shy?" Situation?


Its more that some girls are after the guy that is the center of attention; hes seen as "alpha", or simply more worthy of affection due to his presence in any situation he finds himself in.

Myself, i dont crave that presence and so am completely comfortable just sitting back and connecting with the people around me in a more immediate fashion. Ive found some types of girls find this interesting; they dont have to compete to be the life of the party/room, and they respect the fact that i dont need all that to be confident in myself.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Men
> high: 3, 7, 8, 9w8
> medium: 1, 2, cp6, 9w1
> low: 4, 5, p6
> ...












I don't wanna play anymore!


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Men
> 
> medium: 1, 2, *cp6*, 9w1


Chris Brown and Eminem are CP6s, yikes.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

I think tri-types might have something to do with this, too. 3 and 7, my core and strongest fix, are always ranked highly for men and women, but as a triple-id I think people tend to see me as intimidating/too assertive, which alas, is often considered unattractive in a female, and I end up being "one of the guys" a lot (going by this thread, maybe I gotta wrangle myself a type 4 guy...)


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

thwoomp said:


> I feel like a caveat might be that certain types do seem naturally more interested in certain types; for me its quite common for eights to be attracted to me for whatever reason.


i am very attracted to 9s


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Fern said:


> 4 women have MUCH more success than OP thinks. Very fetching, romantic, and mysterious individuals.
> 
> 
> It's 4 guys that have it rough. That desire to be rescued? Yeah, our culture doesn't seem to think that kinda vulnerability and sensitivity is super attractive in men. :/
> ...


Gotta agree with this as a 4. Vulnerability and sensitivity gets buried deep because it's not going to attract any ladies. I can count on one hand the number of women I've told all about myself. In my experience a fair number don't want to hear it and instead want me to listen to their stuff. Appearing mysterious/overwhelming, though, I've experienced, and I've managed to work both in my favour.


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

Type 1 is least successful.

Well.

Shit.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

^^ I think the 1 just needs to find someone who believes in similar things, similar principles or there would be more conflict I imagine, I expect SX 1's would make this an even higher priority.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

This seems about right for me! I haven't really had a boyfriend (okay, I say I haven't) but I've been asked out before. My current single-ness is a mix of me having high standards and being extremely busy with gymnastics and not wanting to give any of that time away.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

1w2/1w9 have never been single long. I don't necessarily have women beating a path to my door, but I'm not sure I would say that is the worst type. Maybe the 2 wing helps with that.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Men
> high: 3, 7, 8, 9w8
> medium: 1, 2, cp6, 9w1
> low: 4, 5, p6
> ...


Wishful thinking... :wink:


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Women:
> high: 2, *3*, 7, 9
> medium: 4, 8w7, 6
> low: 1, 5, 8w9


Totally okay with this.


----------



## tkdyo (Jun 17, 2013)

idk how I feel about this. Im a 9 and have never really been approached by a girl despite keeping up good grooming habits and all that. Maybe its just because I dont go to clubs. The only women who have wanted to date me have been 4s. But I would find an 8 type of woman very attractive if it was a tempered aggression like an 8w9 might have.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

I've actually started to noticed that 9w8 guys are actually very high up when it comes to success with women (I've mistyped alot of 9w8s I've known IRL as 3w4s). They're great at the whole "hard to get" game, because they _really_ don't care. They sort of just exist, and women come to them.

They have a very subtle cockiness too. Whenever I'd compliment my ISFP 9w8 cousin he'd just be like "haha, you know whatever..." and then stare at a wall with his stoner grin.


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

cudibloop said:


> Success With The Opposite Sex


This is a thing that can happen?


----------

